# jointer question



## frankjay02 (Sep 25, 2009)

I bought an old rockwell jointer for 40 bucks.Rock solid and heavy. I have never used one but it looked straight forward. I practiced on some half inch plywood and it worked fine but when I used it on pine it has several waves in it. I used different feed speeds etc. All I ran thru was the edge because that is why I bought it, for edging. I did plan on using it on cherry, maple and walnut. Can anyone please tell me what I am doing wrong or is the jointer at fault. I tend to blame myself first before I blame the tool.
thanks for any help that is offered.
Frank in NJ
btw, the blades are set fine and are razor sharp. It was used by a German gentleman who took care of his tools.


----------



## Tom Hintz (Aug 31, 2009)

The jointer is one of the most technique-dependent machines in the woodworking shop so you would not be the first to be doing it wrong. Also, don't be so quick to assume that eh knives are set perfectly. Get in the habit of checking anyway along with their relation to the outfeed table which is also critical.
Waves are usually grouped pretty closely and run all the way down the board, caused by either one high knife or too fast of a feed rate, or both. I have a few stories on using the jointer in my Basics section at the link below that might have some useful info in them for you.

The Basics - NewWoodworker.com LLC


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I purchased a jointer last December; it is a Delta entry level. I think, after however much wood I have run through it that I am beginning to understand what I have to do to get the best result. First and for most check and make sure everything is aligned, and squared just as Tom has suggested and the keep a light touch. I think I was trying too hard. I am finding that after lots of stock run I am getting the hang of it. I buy all 4 quarter and finish all my own wood from rough finished lumber. I am no authority but with what little experience I have, keep it tuned and use a softer touch. Oh yes take less material off rather than more. As a beginner that is what I have experienced. I would also suggest read up on it and don't get discouraged.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You must put pressure on the outfeed end of the board. Once you get several inches past the blades, hold down the outfeed side, using the infeed end to push the stock through.
You will notice that the board will most likely be thicker at one end after jointing. You need to use a planer to make the board a uniform thickness.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Make sure the infeed and outfeed tables are flat and coplanar. Cast iron can sag at the ends of the tables. Use a long straight edge to check them from back to front. If there are any high or low spots this could be causing the board to "rock" and will create wave like cuts.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Frank,

No matter how well the past owner took care of it, the act of lifting a jointer to move it can throw it out of alignment. If it has been moved since you purchased it, it at least needs checking.

Also, +1 on Mike's "pressure on the outfeed"! When I first got my jointer (about 15 years ago) I had similar problems. Once I had everything aligned, that move made all my jointer issues go away.

Also, if you need to move it to store it (like I do) seriously look at putting it on casters to avoid lifting on the wings.


----------



## frankjay02 (Sep 25, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Frank,
> 
> No matter how well the past owner took care of it, the act of lifting a jointer to move it can throw it out of alignment. If it has been moved since you purchased it, it at least needs checking.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys and Jim, it has been moved severaltimes. I will check all the advice out and see what happens
Frank


----------

